# Motorhome Parking Ventimiglia and Monaco



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Due to spend a few weeks on the Cote D'Azur later in summer. A place I know very well. However, we are conidering a day or two out in Ventamillia and Monte Carlo, first ever time by motorhome.

When we go in the car to Ventamiglia we always park on the public car park facing the Police station. In Monaco, anywhere we can, legaly of course.

I have seen motorhome parking in Monaco mentioned on here but cannot find the post and what about Ventaliglia, can anyone help?

On the other hand there is bus company that runs a route along the coast I think it is SodeTrav. Has anyone used this or know a bus or train route from St.Tropez to Monaco?.


Regards,
Trev.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Ventimiglia - sosta/parking*

 Buon giorno Trev,
Don't know that area personally, but a search on www.turismoitinerante.it has brought up a sosta in Ventimiglia :

Via Peglia bis, corner of Corso Francia, near Camping Roma.
20 places for motorhomes, illuminated, always open, charges on a Friday (?).
GPS : N 43.7925800 E 7.6034500

HTH,
saluti,
eddied


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There is a first class rail service running the whole length of that coast. My recommendation would be to find a suitable campsite somewhere west of Monaco and let the train take the strain.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

There is a large underground parking place for motorhomes in Monaco.

it is on the western side of the harbour and well signposted.

you can get information at the tourist info office at the border as you come in from the french side.

we used it a couple of years back, the parking is tight but the help you to park up safely and are really helpfull staff.

when we returned we had no idea how much it was going to cost.

we had been there all day and thought this is going to costa packet so handed over my credit card to be safe.

very surprised and a bit embarrassed when the the receipt returened with 4 Euro's taken from it.

anyway, very safe and clean parking and ok for even very large motorhomes.

also note that MH are banned from stopping anywhere else in Monaco and you will get moved on if not in the right place. and caravans are a big no no.

can't spoil the look of the place you see.

oh and for cheap food and drink always use the harbour area cafe's that are aimed at crews, rather than owners.

hope this helps.


----------



## 110747 (Mar 21, 2008)

Just remembered.

as you drop down the hill into Ventimiglia from monaco direction, there is a campsite on the left just on the edge of town.

i remember it being busy with a lot of Italian MH's, so an early arrival would be a good idea.

we tried to find a campsite along the coast from Monaco a couple of years ago, all fully booked solid.

The nearest we found was Camping eucalyptus which was a superb site near to the road which heads up into the pass that takes you into Italy avoiding Monaco area.

site owner really helpfull and even gave us a Cactus from his collection as a leaving present, even though we only stayed one night.

It was about a mile walk to the nearest railway station as i remember it, quite a residential area but on the coast and not like the glamour spots.

Hope this helps.

Geoff B.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Replies*

Hello and thanks for the replies,

The Sosta looks like an idea and still looking for more info on the Monaco thing.

Does anyone have a link for the Railways or know the nearest station to Grimaud for Trains to Monaco & Italy.

Thanks Trev.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's definitely a station at St Tropez.


Oh no there isn't - sorry, had somewhere else in mind - senior moment.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi coming from the French side cross the river in Ventimigular and follow the road along side it, just before it reaches the sea there's a large car park fronting the river and sea. GPS is 43.7884 7.6073

We stayed there about 4 years ago.

Olley


----------

